# MS.com Ride



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Firecracker said:


> I really cant say for sure, till its closer. And wether how many kids are there, makes it nicer for our Kids ya know... We wouldnt camp we only live an hr from there


I agree, that is one reason I picked the trail I did. I have talked to alot of people about this trail system. They all said it is releatively easy trail. So it should allow kids to get some good riding experince as well as experince to read terrian. 

You mention you won't know until it gets closer. That is why I stated I need a pm or email by the end of May which would be two weeks from the date of the ride. It is easier to make plans two weeks from a date rather then 2 months from a date.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I have both my kids that weekend. I was going to have my stepson ride if it was the weekend of the 2nd. My Son And I might be able to make it, if it's ok with my Daughter.  

I'll let ya know in plenty of time. 

Might slap the ol'truck camper on and meet ya up there Friday night. If I am not really busy at work I might even take Friday afternoon off and make it in time for some beef on the Grill...


Rooster & the Gang


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

no problem rooster, that is why i love having friday and saturdays off.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Big I just so happen to be off ,and I will be up in Harrison doing some salmon fishing. I think that a ride will also be in the cards.You can count me and the wife in. and my son hopefully.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok eddiejohn you got it.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I'd love to go BUT June 2nd our oldest boy is having his wedding & reception :yikes: so I had to take the 1st & 2nd off of work for that.  

Plus,... I'm working Tuesdays - Saturdays  with Sundays and Mondays being my off days.  

Maybe if you have one that's scheduled for a Saturday- Sunday in the future I can get in on the fun with the rest of you. :help:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> I agree, that is one reason I picked the trail I did. I have talked to alot of people about this trail system. They all said it is releatively easy trail. So it should allow kids to get some good riding experince as well as experince to read terrian.
> 
> You mention you won't know until it gets closer. That is why I stated I need a pm or email by the end of May which would be two weeks from the date of the ride. It is easier to make plans two weeks from a date rather then 2 months from a date.


 
Oh I wasnt worried about the trail, we ride all the time  Been to gladwin 2 times, no problem they love the scramble area .

Was more thinking in the way of all of them are adults the kids are going to feel out of place ya know. 

I have to wait till it gets closer just because of Mikes hrs,,, never know till the week before


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Firecracker said:


> Oh I wasnt worried about the trail, we ride all the time  Been to gladwin 2 times, no problem they love the scramble area .
> 
> Was more thinking in the way of all of them are adults the kids are going to feel out of place ya know.
> 
> I have to wait till it gets closer just because of Mikes hrs,,, never know till the week before


Not a problem man even If I know June 3rd at the latest I can still gather everything up. I would say June 3rd for sure is the deadline to let me know as that gives me monday through thursday to get everything gathered up and packed and ready to roll out on friday.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

umm I am a woman, but i tell mike


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Firecracker said:


> umm I am a woman, but i tell mike


Oops I am sorry


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Big I just so happen to be off ,and I will be up in Harrison doing some salmon fishing. I think that a ride will also be in the cards.You can count me and the wife in. and my son hopefully.


Salmon? Eddiejohn do you know something about Bud lake I dont? Cause damn it if theirs Salmon in Harrison I am in for some fishing!


----------

